# To Macerate or not to Macerate



## ontdar (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I was looking at an Agland Macerator for next spring, what do you think ? Its not cheap but I keep hearing it is the best way to dry hay.




http://www.aglandindustries.com/macerator6610.shtml

Thanks


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

We've read the reviews & heard the sales pitch too, but we're sticking with the conditioners we have in the short/medium term.

Guess the viability all comes down to cost/return:-
- We were considering on the basis for sole use in "value adding" retain nutrition for the hay used in our feedlot 
- In our operation there's not yet a compelling commercial case to replace our conditioners for any hay we sell, though there may be if our market pricing ever skews towards increased/preserved nutritional value.


----------



## ontdar (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you very much. 

We have looked at it for both nutritional value and speedier drying cycles. Of the units on the market this seems to be the most well received so far. The difference in the rollers makes perfect sense but like you said, added value is not an easy thing to judge.


----------

